# Leere Fenster (Keine Schrift, Reiter/ Buttons) bei Java



## Gast (1. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

zunächst mein System: Windows Xp Pro + Service Pack2 und J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 2

Ich habe folgendes Problem. *Sämtliche* Java basierten Programme und auch das Java Control Panel zeigen beim Start nur ein "leeres" graues Fenster. 
Text, Buttons, Reiter o.ä. werden nicht dargestellt. Manchmal, wenn man den Mauszeiger über das Fenster bewegt, wird ein Teil korrekt dargestellt, in der Regel aber nicht.
Ich habe J2SE schon einige Male deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt. Keine Besserung. Erstmalig trat das Problem bei der Nutzung des Tv-Browsers auf. Diesen habe ich ebenfalls de- und neu installiert.

Ich bin leider nur ein Java-Benutzer und habe daher leider keine Kenntnisse von Java-Programmierung...

Ich habe die Suchfunktion zwar benutzt, aber ich bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn dieses Thema schon einmal behandelt wurde.

Danke für Eure Mühen!!!!


----------



## Roar (1. Okt 2005)

welche grafikkarte? schalt mal beim treiber globales antialiasing aus


----------



## Gast (1. Okt 2005)

DANKE ROAR !!!

Das war es !!! 
Kann ich mir zwar nicht erklären, da ich bei den Einstellungen der ati Radeon 9600 schon lange nichts mehr geändert habe, aber hauptsache es läuft alles wieder !!!

Nochmals Danke für die schnelle Antwort !!


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2005)

Ähnliche Fragen kam in letzter Zeit in der Tat häufiger. In den meisten Fällen hatte es etwas mit der Grafikkarte bzw. mit der Treiberversion oder den Treiber einstellungen zu tun.


----------



## Gast (8. Feb 2006)

ist ja echt komisch, hate das problem auch, und waer fast wahnsinnig geworden.....


----------



## Guest (23. Feb 2006)

Danke,
 ich auch : )


----------

